# true spider encloser picture thread



## terancheped42 (Jan 25, 2012)

i never see any true spider encoser pictures. i currently dont own any true spiders but would love to see some encloser ideas :biggrin:


----------



## ch4dg (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?48951-Enclosure-Terrarium-Pictures


----------



## terancheped42 (Jan 26, 2012)

ch4dg said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?48951-Enclosure-Terrarium-Pictures


 i saw that i want to see true spider enclosers not tarantulas


----------



## Arachno Dano (Jan 26, 2012)

ch4dg said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?48951-Enclosure-Terrarium-Pictures


Use your imagination! Instead of tarantulas, think true spiders. Most of these smaller enclosures would work great for true spiders! :biggrin:

~Dano


----------

